# sony handycam



## krishnansurya (Jan 1, 2005)

i have a sony handy cam dcr-hc30 in which when i burn cds using my computer it cuts the video in too many segments taking too much of time 
and i want to know that whether i can make the whole video in 1 segment????? then how????


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Not gettin Ur Problem Correctly Mate.....Is ur Camera Dividing The video files into Various segments or is The Burning Software Dividing it???
Anyways If The Clips Are in .mpg Format then U Can use Vcd Cutter Or Many other Video Joining Softwares (Use Google) For Combining The Clips to One Whole Clip and Then Burning It on to The Disc.....But if Ur Cam's Dividing The Segments Then Dun Know a Way For That Buddy  
Plzz Provide Perfect Details :roll:


----------

